# Unbelieveable deals at ECLSTS!!



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got home from the York show and all I can say is WOW! 
I haven't seen prices this low in a few years. While it was not packed the deals were everywhere to be had.
Here are just a few examples;
Aristo Yellow box rolling stock wide variety $35!, Black box 3/$100
Aristo 2 bay coal hoppers With metal wheels $30!
Aristo E8's $200 (Amtrack, NYC, CN, Burlington) to $275 for most others, pick up a B&O for $265!
Aristo show/club box cars $40(with metal wheels), picked up 3 Polks aristos cars for $100!
Aristo yellow box Pacific's several road names $295-$315
USAT PA/PB1's $250 a set!
USAT SD70s $265-$300
USAT 0-6-0 docksiders $425

Those are the highlights of what I bought and there where many more, if not for preshow spending limit I would have needed a second truck to get home









Do yourself a favor if your looking for train stuff to BUYy get out here tomorrow, I don't think prices will ever be this low again.

Ron


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

RDC3's without boxes $145, Railbuses $75.00 w/o boxes. 
Got an NH RDC3 and for my wife an eggliner. 
Yes, there are some GREAT prices. As I sold a bunch I might go for Pennsy PA/PB pair.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just finished adding up the savings vs my normal online shopping and I saved a little over $800 (worked out to about a 48% savings) at the ECLSTS this year.
These were the best prices I have seen anywhere for a very long time.

Ron

(PS Larry once I saw the PA/PB prices I didnt even bother taking mine out of the truck, infact I bought anothe set







)


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 24 Sep 2010 06:52 PM 


USAT SD70s $265-$300 Ron

Tha's a good price!
Was it the old version with traction wheelsets? 

And the Aristo hoppers, not a bad price either. Wish I could have been there.
Anyone know of a webstore that sells SD70s at that price? 
(I just sold mine and regret every minute)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man sounds like some really good prices. Wish I could have gone. Oh well snooze ya loose. Later RJD


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone tale any photos that would would share for those of us who couldn't make it to the show?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, that's some unbelievable prices on the RDC3 and the Rail truck. 

It was and RDC-3 right? Brand new product just released? Who was selling these, and how did he lose the box? Does he have more? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya if that's an RDC3 something amiss here even if not in a box. More info please. Later RJD


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Rune I dont know which version they were but Charles Ro was selling several open box (still new though) for $265 he had UP, Santa Fe, and a couple others. He was selling all the NIB SD70 for $300. The best deals imo where the NIB PA/PB1's for $250, and the NIB Docksiders 0-6-0 steamers all road names for $425.

Greg ans RJ the prices on the NIB RDC's ranged from a low of $199 NIB, to the average price of $215ish just about everywhere else. I didnt see any of the open box ones though, probably already gone by then.
They weren't on my list and with deals on the stuff I "needed" I was out of funds by the time I got around to browsing









I was really supprised at the prices this year, especilly the E8's and the rolling stock, just unreal, and saw lots of stuff moving out the door. 

I know that the Spring show is bigger and much more crowded, with more and larger layouts, but if this is going to be the norm for the fall show I will be more than happy to keep supporting it. 

Ron


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound like the price you mentioned was more to the norm for the RDC3. However why the no box. Still trying to figure that one out. Later RJD


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainworld had some E8's at $200. I ended up with a B&M RDC3, NH RDC3, Pennsy PA/PB set, track cleaning car from MNP, Pola Model kit of a fire truck, and a Colorado Models Building kit. A dealer had a very limited number of RDC3's that had boxes that got wet. The dealer tossed the boxes, tested the units and sold them at a big discount. There were more deals later today but I had done enough damage. Did see Nick today! He was with a friend of his. It was in the high 80's low 90's again today here in York. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Larry, water damaged and destroyed box makes perfect sense. Those containers are not waterproof. 

Sounds like you made quite a haul! 

Greg


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I will echo the deals at the Fall Show. I was there 4 hours Saturday and noted a new Aristo Mikado $195. Current Pacifics $250, Piko turnouts $20. Aristo Live Steam 0-4-0 for $400. Way too many other deals to remember. One incredible day. But alas my budget was very limited due to local taxes due this week. 

My observation on the crowds was that it was very uncrowded. But what I noted was the lack of kids and wives and others tagging along. Almost everybody there seemed like a serious garden railroader. In talking to a number of dealers this might have been accurate, in that they said that while the crowds were down, their sales were strong. Of course the prices helped that too. 

It was very pleasant to be able to walk around and chat with dealers and other railroaders and not feel rushed or pressured. Personally I felt that this was one of the finest ECLSTS I have attended. Sure there were fewer club displays, and there seemed to be fewer dealers. But the lack of dealers seemed more like the niche dealers. All of the Big Guys had plenty of stuff. 

Tom


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 26 Sep 2010 10:04 AM 
noted a new Aristo Mikado $195. 


Oh my... now that is a very good price. Been trying to get one for some time and got the price of $550 a piece.
Found one on E-bay that I got for $375 used. And I thought that was an ok deal.

$195!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well we arrived a little after 9am at the show and there was no line to get in so that was good, went inside we looked around for a while to see what deals could be had, but i didnt find as many as others said they found but found a few good deals. most of the vendors seemed high to me on the prices except train world had some smokin deals on stuff. If i had needed more E-8S I could have bought some for 180.00. Milatary box cars with metal wheels 35.00 but i didnt need any more 40ft box cars. I didnt see any Mikados or Pacifics for 195.00 or 30.00 2 bay hopper cars, i would have bought all the 2 bays if they were there. You guys must have bought up all the good deals on friday







We made out pritty good on Saturday. 







The sad thing was the Show was pritty dead but i did get to talk and hear from a lot of the vendors and Manufactures about different things. I talked to Scott at Aristo he told me the Consalidation should be out by the 1st Quarter of next year and they are still working hard to get the new 50 box cars going. USA had 6 of the new box cars on display and all i can say is i will be BROKE when these arrive













































Talked to Axle and Joann And Dan for a while at Train Li, They have some really cool stuff comin down the pike soon.If you have never met Axle, Joann or Dan in person you should they are the nicest people i know in this Hobby. Very freindly and Smart about what they do.







Fred was able to finish up my newly painted dash 9s, Great work and worth the wait.










We went out to the Display hall and i had a chance to chat with Larry and a few others about things. All in all a good show but very quiet. There were not that many displays there, but te ones that were, were enjoyable......
Still scratching my head about the circle of track on the floor???????????????????????????????? We also missesd the Drama Queen from Dover Plains, Guess he went home early to play by himself some more








After packing up and leaving we went down to the Strasburg RR for a few hours, as i havent been there in years and wanted some of our club members to see it. Was a good day and well worth it for the 5 hour drive each way








Also check MLS VIDEOS i was able to upload 1 of the rotarty coal dumpeer, very cool but MLS would not let me upload the rest of the Videos ???????????????? http://www.mylargescale.com/Desktop...portalId=0


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick said...._Still scratching my head about the circle of track on the floor???? _

Nick I I believe that Ward Hutton was using that circle for his Revo workshops. 


The $195 Mikado was at Nicholas Smith Saturday morning. Undec with Vandy tender. 

Tom


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure could have gone for the undec Mike. Just my kind. oh well snooze ya loose. Nick is that you in the pic? Later RJD


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, where can I find deals like this on the west coast?!? Both the spring SWGRS and the NGRC were quite disappointing this year. I think you guys on the east coast have an advantage with both USA Trains and Aristo-Craft nearby!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 27 Sep 2010 05:28 PM 
I sure could have gone for the undec Mike. Just my kind. oh well snooze ya loose. Nick is that you in the pic? Later RJD 

Yup RJ im in there, Tom i must have missed the Mikados, i didnt see them. As far as the circle is concerned was that grumpy old guy Ward????????????????? WOW He looked pissed if he's the one that i saw by the circle.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Someday there will be a Rock Island BL2! Oh well, I can dream of a beautiful ugly duckling...


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I talked with several dealers that will be at the Fall SWGRS show. They are busy working with the manufacturers to get pretty close to the same deals a ECLSTS. 
The Hall for the show is about full and all of the major manufacturers will be there. 
We will also have MLS sponsored events that will be something special. 

The Dates are November 6 & 7 at the Fairplex in Pomona, CA 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Any examples of Aristo C-16 show sale prices?

Thank you
Norman


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By norman on 29 Sep 2010 04:37 PM 
Any examples of Aristo C-16 show sale prices?

Thank you
Norman


Norman,
One dealer had them for a 125.00 but they were the plastic rod version. YUCKIE


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow $30.00 2 bay hoppers ? $150.00 RDCs It figures the one time i choose to stay home and i mis some great deals. boo hoo It sure looks like everyone had a fun time.

Nick those Dash 9s Fred did are awsome, I guess mine are next as i dropped my 2 off at the same show i cant wait to get them.

It seems as if Train World had everyone covered at this show. Wear is the Museum ? is it worth the time to go ? Whos the bow legged Guy out in front of the Shay ?

Johnn


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The Museum is about 45 minutes from York depending on traffic. Just head east on Route 30, hang a right on 896(5) then a left on I 741 and then you are there. 
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Funny it took us hour and a half, Larry told me to go WEST my boy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 02 Oct 2010 12:26 PM 
Wow $30.00 2 bay hoppers ? $150.00 RDCs It figures the one time i choose to stay home and i mis some great deals. boo hoo It sure looks like everyone had a fun time.

Nick those Dash 9s Fred did are awsome, I guess mine are next as i dropped my 2 off at the same show i cant wait to get them.

It seems as if Train World had everyone covered at this show. Wear is the Museum ? is it worth the time to go ? Whos the bow legged Guy out in front of the Shay ?

Johnn


Yes good deals were had by all, Very nice day was had by us and Yes Fred did a sweet job on the D-9s i beleive yours are next then that guy who tried to cut in line from FL.

Heat must of went to his head HE HE HE


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick 
for the 60fter photos. I just saw them. great looking cars.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Did anyone notice deals on MTH products? I could not make the show.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

YardTrain 

I thought the MTH prices offered by SideTrack Hobbies [Al Rudman] were pretty good. I got seven box cars for $60 each. I did not need any more locomotives.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 03 Oct 2010 12:41 PM 
YardTrain 
I did not need any more locomotives. 

Is that possible???


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Must be his wife talking.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By yardtrain on 02 Oct 2010 08:41 PM 
Did anyone notice deals on MTH products? I could not make the show. 

I saw a little bit but to honest i didnt pay too much attention as i just saw my new Dash -9 s and i was drooling..................


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy 

Many folks can tell you that taking MY wife to the ECLSTS is a good way for me to end up with LOTS of stuff. She spends more on trains than I do at about 1.5 to 1. 

Fortunately she had a prior commitment for Saturday.


----------

